# Yet another ADA lookalike...



## håndtam (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi
Thought I might share the setup I built inspired by a few threads here about DIY ADA stands.
The whole idea was to make this as affordable as possible, considering the negative cashflow my 75G tank has inflicted on my wallet lately 
Well the stand is pretty much your average ADA lookalike as many others have so successfully achieved.
The interesting part is the light, which is a converted shoplight system.
Opted for a 70W HQI as my light source, hoping to be able to grow Glosso horizontally.
Here is the budget:

Stand material: Free kitchen plate, 25mm MDF from the local recycle station
Lamptubing: Free skew IKEA chair donated two legs, this as well from the local recycle station
Paint: 18$ 
1/2 shoplight with ballast and bulb: 59$
Drawer rail: 7$ 
Timer: 9$
Misc (screws, wood putty, etc) 50$
Lily pipes 10$ (plus additional 40$ shipping and handling )
CO2 glassware 2$ (plus additional 20$ shipping and handling.... )
Wiring for the lamp: 5$
6.5G tank: 53$
Pump: Got one free from my brother
Total of 273$

Not to bad I think considering the amount I would spend if I were to buy ADA stuff.(Not easy to come by in these parts of the world).Sorry there is no progression shots, the building of the stand and light fixture went pretty fast and documenting it wasn't in my head at the time.
Also the aquascape leaves much to be desired as of now. (actually there is no scape, just a few plants from my other tank).
The tank has only two days on it now, hoping to have a nice carpet of Glosso and HC in a while.
So what do you think, will I finally be able to to lay down the lawn or become a worldchampion algae grower?

Thanks everyone for a incredible site with lots of inspiration


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

Very cool. What are the drawer rails for? Height adjustment?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What kind of light fixture are you using?


----------



## håndtam (Oct 30, 2007)

The rails is for height adjustment, will be nice to have if the light is too strong at the height it is now.

The fixture is this
Chopped it in two, have another light for a second project


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

What lily pipes for just 10$ man ?  Im interested in it.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Beautiful tank !

What is the tall "grassy" plant ?


----------



## håndtam (Oct 30, 2007)

The Lily Pipes were bought from this Ebay-seller
Reasonable priced but shipping and handling is outrageous...

The tall grassy plant is Echinodorus tenellus


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I love the look, love the sand top layer, makes it look like your wading off the shore into the shallows or a lake or pond or even a tributary.
Good job.
Lovely carpentry as well.


----------



## håndtam (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks goalcreas, I'm really anxious to see if I'll be able to grow HC to a nice carpet in this tank.It has died in my 75G.
If only there were a fast forwarding button i could press to speed up the progress... 

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------

